

GameSiteOnline - callipygian
http://www.gamesiteonline.com
Fresh revamped flash and video game site.
======
e1ven
Forgive my naivete, but I don't yet understand what's interesting or unique
about the site. I took a quick look, but it seems to offer the same sort of
flash games and videos that are common on many sites these days.

Is there something in particular you'd like to discuss?

